# need wristwatch advice. any watch people around?



## pixmedic (Mar 9, 2016)

so...i dont collect anything. haven't since I was a kid with comic books. 
I help the wife collect, fix, and sell vintage sewing machines, but that's about it. 
I inherited some watches a while ago, (nothing special or anything) and stuck them in a drawer where they have sat, never worn. (except one) 
a recent thread about watches, where I posted pics of the ones I inherited, got me wondering if maybe I wouldn't enjoy collecting watches. thus, I stuck my Samsung smart watch in the drawer and started wearing the Seiko Chronograph watch. 

 

Its heavy and feels very substantial.  I have not had a "good" watch since my Citizen Eco-Drive was lost over a decade ago. (unless you count my fossil blue watch) I realize the Seiko is not exactly something one would really look for as a collector piece, but it actually felt good to have a somewhat decent watch on again.  

my question is this...supposing I did decide to start collecting watches....
where would be a good place to start gathering information? a good/active watch forum?
how does one decide which watches to collect?


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 9, 2016)

Watches and (wall, mantle, grandfather, etc) clocks (and sun dials) of all various types have been built for centuries.
So it all depends.
For instance if you happened to have worked on a train you may collect pocket watches for train conductors, or even time clocks used to punch a ticket. Some either plain casings of extravagent scene casings.  Steel or silver ?

You may like a specific brand of a luxury Swiss watch such as Rolex.

You may be limited in funds and collect more Seiko watches.

It doesn't really matter.

I used to collect a few watches that are Moon Phase watches including I think a Seiko.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 9, 2016)

I'm not sure if these are good but I've perused them in the past
watchuseek.com
watchtalkforums.info


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 9, 2016)

Oh boy.

Watches.

[deeeep breath]

The rabbit hole is deep.

When I was in my watch collecting phase, I had several different collections, all based on movement.  Swiss Auto, Swiss Mechanical, Swiss Quartz, Japanese Automatic, Japanese Quartz, Russian Automatic, Chinese Automatic, etc. etc. etc. etc. etc.

There really is no end to what you can collect and why.  I have a buddy who ONLY collects The Vostok Amphibia models.  They are a Russian Military grade diving watch, all with automatic movements.  He has a couple dozen.  I have another buddy who only collects Swiss mechanical movements, and yet another buddy who only collects Swiss autos.  Hell, I even have a buddy who only collects CASIO G-Shock.

Really, the rabbit hole is deep.

My thought for you is this.  Why do you want to collect?  Will it be like coins to fill gaps in timelines and models.. or is it because you REALLY like watches and find their construction and movement beautiful.

If it's the latter, consider one or two higher end watches rather than a bunch of inexpensive pieces.  If it's the former, be careful... unless you're independently wealthy, this can become a disease. A really expensive disease.

Either way, do some research on the different movements, and technological advancement timelines and I'm sure you will develop a direction for your new found sicknes.... er... I mean hobby.

This would be my holy grail piece, if I could ever justify the expense.

http://www.poshtime.co.uk/watches/495.169e.jpg

Not the most expensive watch in the world... not by a long shot.  The auto movement model is only a couple grand, but boy howdy it makes me tingle every time I look at it.


----------



## Designer (Mar 9, 2016)

Scatterbrained collects watches.

Also; goodguy, Willieboy, and Trever1t  have threads on the subject.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 9, 2016)

my biggest concern is that i will never be able to budget enough money to really even play the watch game. 
is it even worth getting into if you cant drop a few grand on one watch?


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 9, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> my biggest concern is that i will never be able to budget enough money to really even play the watch game.
> is it even worth getting into if you cant drop a few grand on one watch?



Collecting Swatch Watches


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 9, 2016)

Don't know
how many times have your dropped a few grand on a D4, D4S or D5 ... and if not, then why not ?


----------



## runnah (Mar 9, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Don't know
> how many times have your dropped a few grand on a D4, D4S or D5 ... and if not, then why not ?



Because a $4k camera does a whole lot more than a $400 camera, where as a $4k watch does exactly the same thing as a $4 watch.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 9, 2016)

runnah said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know
> ...


The $4k watch should have jewels in it which will make it last a lot longer, be more accuracte, worth more, and just plain be neat to talk about. Jewel bearing - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## runnah (Mar 9, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



But it still just tells time.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 9, 2016)

runnah said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know
> ...


 Bet my Apple Watch does a whole lot more than your times


runnah said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know
> ...


 I would bet that my Apple Watch does a whole lot more than your Timex.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 9, 2016)

Medic,  you might start with one of these it does more than just the time plus it's mechanical.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 9, 2016)

watchuseek

You should've asked me! Yes, collecting is addicting! I'm up to 11 and now consolidating and contemplating a next big purchase. There's always more expensive watches. I mean, I collect watches in the $200-$6000 range while to some others anything less than $15000 is 'affordable"

There are great deals to be had on Seiko, Citizen, Seagull, Orient etc watches under $500 (mechanical)


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 9, 2016)

runnah said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know
> ...



And a Yaris is a car and therefore I don't need to enjoy my Mercedes? That logic is one from a person who doesn't see the attraction to owning a fine piece of mechanical engineering.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 9, 2016)

This collector's item, a Seiko SARB065 "Cocktail Time" cost me less than $365




SARB065 Seiko &quot;Cocktail Time&quot; by Bill Grayson, on Flickr


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 9, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> my biggest concern is that i will never be able to budget enough money to really even play the watch game.
> is it even worth getting into if you cant drop a few grand on one watch?



There are some really exceptional watches that can be had for less than $100 each.  Look at Vostok dive watches (NOT Vostok Euro line), Seiko 5, Orient, and for a little more money, the Bulova Precisionist line.  All of them but the Bulova are automatic movements, the Precisionist is a "precisionist quartz" which is a REALLY high end quartz watch with a sweeping second hand that strobes 16 times a second.

There are also many very handsome vintage watches that can be had for not a lot of money.  It's correct that a $50 watch and a $5,000 watch basically perform the same function, if you wear an Orient dive watch and an Omega Seamaster Pro for one day each, you will immediately see and feel the difference and price.  The higher end watches are an absolute pleasure to wear.

Funny enough, none of the really high end watches (or ANY of the mechanical or automatic movements) are accurate.  It's not unusual for even a $50,000 Rolex to gain or lose a few minutes a week, so if you want a really accurate time piece, stick with your smartphone.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 9, 2016)

Good points Stradawhovious!


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 10, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...


Yeah but in 10 yrs your apple watch may not even work anymore.  And even if it does, it's value would probably be a lot less than that real watch.

You can collect Apple /Android / etc watches too if you want.  I wouldn't do it as any type of investment though.  And add in 100% depreciation into the collection over a short period of time.


----------



## sashbar (Mar 10, 2016)

Start with "Practical Watch Collecting for Beginners" by Richard Watkins on Amazon.


----------



## runnah (Mar 10, 2016)

Trever1t said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > astroNikon said:
> ...



Three points.

1. A little eco box with skinny tires can be more fun to drive than a big ole merc. Why? Because a little car like that gets to it's limit at say 40mph. A big merc gets to it's limit at say 150mph. Car are their most fun at the limits. 

2. I love mechanical engineering! I can marvel at the stuff all day long.

3. Again comparing a Merc to a watch is a bit silly. A merc can get you places, you can drive it fast, you can drive in complete comfortable and style to get a gallon of milk. You can do things with a car, with a watch you can only look at it to see the time.


----------



## runnah (Mar 10, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> It's not unusual for even a *$50,000 Rolex to gain or lose a few minutes a week*, so if you want a really accurate time piece, stick with your smartphone.



I think I might have a stroke.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 10, 2016)

runnah said:


> 3. Again comparing a Merc to a watch is a bit silly. A merc can get you places, you can drive it fast, you can drive in complete comfortable and style to get a gallon of milk. You can do things with a car, with a watch you can only look at it to see the time.


Yes, but more than likely the clock in a little car would probably break as soon as you drive down the street and you won't get it fixed.  Assuming it had a analog type clock.  Whereas the merc's analog clock WILL break and cost you a pretty penny to fix it; over and over again because you want it working.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 10, 2016)

runnah said:


> I think I might have a stroke.


Just make sure you have a good wristwatch
Medscape: Medscape Access

and be careful of this phenomenon Switching the clocks back and forward may trigger STROKES

maybe you shouldn't collect timepieces altogether.


----------



## runnah (Mar 10, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > 3. Again comparing a Merc to a watch is a bit silly. A merc can get you places, you can drive it fast, you can drive in complete comfortable and style to get a gallon of milk. You can do things with a car, with a watch you can only look at it to see the time.
> ...



A German made clock breaking? Pretty sure that is impossible.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 10, 2016)

runnah said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > It's not unusual for even a *$50,000 Rolex to gain or lose a few minutes a week*, so if you want a really accurate time piece, stick with your smartphone.
> ...



Right?  They're status symbols, not accurate timepieces.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 10, 2016)

Watches can be jewelry or marvels of miniature machinery, or both. Some people love them, some don't. 

Honestly I don't see myself buying a $20k+ watch in my lifetime but I can relate to those who do. 

Who needs a dozen watches? Nobody! But it is enjoyable for me to set the time, wind and rotate my little friends


----------



## table1349 (Mar 10, 2016)

The K1000 0f watches that all collectors should have.
Navitron Steampunk Wrist Compass and Sundial


----------



## DarkShadow (Mar 10, 2016)

I have 8 watches nothing over a couple hundred dollars. My favorite is my Android with a Automatic Miyota Movement 90s5 Open heart and case back, 50mm oversized and 17mm thick its a heavy beast.  excuse the really bad watch photography. I have small wrist and still will not wear a watch less then 46mm bezel diameter.I hate little girly watches but thats me.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 10, 2016)

I really appreciate watches ... in the same vein that I really appreciate wine. Would I purchase a $20,000 watch ... no.  Would I purchase a $20,000 bottle of wine no.

I collect wines for my pleasure, which is twofold, firstly, just knowing I have an exceptional bottle of wine waiting for me is a pleasant thought/feeling and secondly and more importantly to consume, spend an evening savoring and enjoying the exceptional bottle of wine.

I collect watches for my pleasure, which is twofold, firstly, just knowing I have an exceptional watch waiting to wrap around my wrist each morning is a pleasant thought/feeling and secondly and more importantly to wear. It is great to walk around with a handmade mechanical/automatic Swiss watch (or equal), and it is fun when people recognize and comment on the watch. My favorite is this very clean Hamilton, white face with blue hands ... no complications ... true onto itself ... it just tells time.

I do like my iWatch, the very opposite of the Hamilton.

Yes collect.  Collect what makes you feel good, what brings a little pleasure into your daily life. Once you start looking at watches (or cameras) as an investment, it is becoming a business and you start losing all the fun and enjoyment. Collect what you can afford. (I have some cheapo watches that are unique and very different but have no resale value, but they make me smile in their uniqueness.)


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 10, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> The K1000 0f watches that all collectors should have.
> Navitron Steampunk Wrist Compass and Sundial



I might actually buy one of these... Kind of useless in the office though.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 10, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > The K1000 0f watches that all collectors should have.
> ...


Nah, just use your desk lamp for the light. [emoji6] 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 10, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > The K1000 0f watches that all collectors should have.
> ...


It's raining here right now.  Other than unable to tell the current time it would indicate that it was raining from the buildup of water on it's face.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 10, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



So it also replaces my current weather stone?  SOLD!!!


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 10, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > The K1000 0f watches that all collectors should have.
> ...


I love mechanical watches ... how many jewels?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 10, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > gryphonslair99 said:
> ...



Would this be considered a mechanical movement, or a fixed movement?  Static movement maybe?

But I digress.  Medic... buy some damn watches already.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 10, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> But I digress.  Medic... buy some damn watches already.


He should have the funds.  I think he sold most of his camera stuff already.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 10, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > But I digress.  Medic... buy some damn watches already.
> ...


I have some other financial obligations to take care of before I can start indulging in such luxuries. But eventually. 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## table1349 (Mar 10, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Stradawhovious said:
> ...


 If you are married you've already indulged in all the luxury you can afford.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 10, 2016)

Stradawhovious said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Stradawhovious said:
> ...


Solar Movement.  (What the hell is static movement?)


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 10, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A. said:
> ...



stat·ic
ˈstadik/
_adjective_

*1*.
lacking in movement, action, or change, especially in a way viewed as undesirable or uninteresting


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 10, 2016)

So it's a contradictory statement, like jumbo shrimp.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 11, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> So it's a contradictory statement, like jumbo shrimp.



You're pickin' up what I'm layin' down.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 11, 2016)

Military Intelligence.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 11, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A. said:
> ...







To wit.......static movement.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 11, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Military Intelligence.


See also, "Oxymoron"


----------



## table1349 (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Trever1t (Mar 12, 2016)

I have found this site has the very best prices on Seiko Automatics and a few others.

Massdrop: Bringing Enthusiasts Together

Right now they have Japanese market Baby Tuna and SUMO watches. I bought the Sumo last round and it's an amazing watch.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 13, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Stradawhovious said:
> ...




Check that site and buy that Seiko SBDC watch man. I have one and for that price it's my favorite.


----------



## chuasam (Apr 4, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> my biggest concern is that i will never be able to budget enough money to really even play the watch game.
> is it even worth getting into if you cant drop a few grand on one watch?


Sure! You can get really decent watches at around $1,500. You might also end up collecting GShock from Casio. 
The Seiko5 range gives you a lot for the money. Inhouse movement, mechanical and all that. They're a but crude but typically go for under $100. 
I've decided that I don't really need many watches. Just a good tough watch and a versatile everyday piece. 




You can jazz things up cheaply by changing your straps.


----------

